# Heavy Hitter's



## dirtman775 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've come across these wood burner's
1-Gator Pit smoker's
2-Meadowcreek smoker's
3-Lang smoker's

Of the three which would you choose?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 26, 2008)

D.  All of the above.  


Personally I would probably go with Lang since that is what I am the most familiar with.


----------



## ryf (Sep 26, 2008)

I chose Lang, mostly because as I looked around SMF, the number of Langs I see on here is higher, that does not make them better, but having more people understanding what your dealing with might make error correction easier. i would look at what people you know have, where you live, and what it will cost you before its at your door. good luck choosing.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 26, 2008)

4. Klose 

Answer D all of the above


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 27, 2008)

Dirtman,

Just out of curiosity, are you trying to make a decision?

If so, what are you looking to accomplish?  Vending, catering, competing, all, some, none............just a simple question on preference?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 27, 2008)

Ditto!

That should be a choice!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 27, 2008)

4. Klose.....................


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 27, 2008)

maby .....just maby small competitions, most of my neighbors are always asking when my next smoke is, so i need something bigger than my cgsp.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 27, 2008)

reverse flow is the way to go! simple, easy, and tasty! enough said!


----------



## lawdog (Sep 27, 2008)

of the limited choices i would have to go with the lang.  reverse flow is great, never cooked on one (lang) but have a great reverse flow at home and love it.  IMO need to include a few more choices to the poll.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 27, 2008)

Seems to me Lang owners are like HD owners...there are two types of both respectively...the one they own and the other kinds...just the observation.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 27, 2008)

Before buying my Lang I had narrowed my decision to the Lang or the Gator pits, both well made I believe.  

My final decision was based on two things as to what manufacturers unit I would buy.  It was both the reverse flow concept and the square fire box of the Lang, which would give me another cook surface ,that made my mind up.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 27, 2008)

Whats an HD owner?  I agree with you that us Lang folks are almost Prejudice, I think its because for the money, they are just so easy, although Lawdog has a point, there are and should be a few more choices, his smoker rocks!

If I have to vote, I think I will have to say MC, just because if I had the extra bucks, I think there are a few more bells and whistles including stainless grates, and I little more details in quality, but, you have to pay for it too!!!!

Steve


----------



## ryf (Sep 27, 2008)

hd= harley davidson


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lang would be my first choice, lotta folks usin em an ain't never heard nothin bad bout em.  Second choice would be the Meadow Creek, nice lookin unit an very similar ta the lang.  Although, time will tell on Mr. Langs newest design, I kinda likes the older one myself, but just like this here craft, it's alot about personal choice.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 28, 2008)

Save about 3 thousand dollars and build a couple of drums!


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

I gotta agree here. If yer not looking at feeding 30+ on a regular basis, the drums will get ya thru. Even at comps... but is is nice to have a big pit. Just is it nice enough to justify the bux. If that's not an issue, I love the Langs.


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 29, 2008)

gotch ya bubba


----------



## unclejim (Sep 5, 2012)

Well since I spent 2 years researching every design and detail of the build quality to options available etc...... I bought a Meadowcreek Smoker.  The exhaustive research qualifies me to throw my opinion in the ring. But I have only owned Brinkmans and now the Meadowcreek. It ain't for the faint of of heart. I looked at Langs up close. Meadowcreek is better build quality but probably cooks no better. Except that I have modified the air flow control to be exact so it now is in fact better. Ya, Meadowcreek that's the ticket.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 5, 2012)

That makes two of us Uncle Jim. I love my Meadow Creek TS120. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm already wishing I would have gone with the 250 though. Which one do you have?


----------



## unclejim (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the TS120p patio model. 1100 lbs of patio grill!!!!!


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 26, 2012)

Have always built my own, but admired the Meadow Creek


----------



## unclejim (Sep 27, 2012)

I know enough to build my own but have not the shop, tools or welding skills. Kudos to you guys that are fabricators. I have seen a lot of options I like that a tinkerer with a welder could have a lot of fun. Big tanks take a lot of heat to get going. Controlling airflow is key and a bit overlooked by most pit makers. Tank style offset manufactures should gasket the doors but don't. OK so a tube of red heat resistant silicone is cheap compared to another add on option for a cost. When looking at offset rigs not all racks are created equal either. My stainless racks that are NOT extruded steel clean up easy and will not cut you anywhere. All big tanks should come with 2 stacks for getting it up to temp and then closing one down to cook. It takes a lot of air through the tank to get it hot. If air aint movin, the firebox can be super hot and the cook chamber not. Yes really. That's why I had my firebox made insulated and then sealed the doors myself. I live in snow country and do not stop BBQing when the temp drop below zero. The big tank will warm my hands in Feb!


----------



## unclejim (Nov 23, 2015)

I have the TS120p. Can roll it around the yard yet it is 1100 pounds of beast! Cooks great and Had it made with 3 shelves if you want to go nuts and cook 30 slabs of ribs.


----------

